# Election passion



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Last night on the way home from work the Ismalia road was lined by people supporting their candidate 

So after all this passion before the election, I really hope it doesn't turn into anger - cus only 1 can win

As with everything - its totally unpredictable who will win. There is always the unthinkable option of it being called void and a rerun.

I really hope it doesn't kick off.

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I can't see it passing by without an incident/s Quite simply the majority of Egyptians I have spoken with have the idea if their chosen fellow doesn't get in then it is a fix.

I was talking to a young Egyptian man who told me that he would like to boycott voting but feel it is a waste of the revolution but how can I vote for someone that I have no belief in or worse vote for somone based on their religious beliefs when I am an athiest.. something I can't even tell my Egyptian brothers.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

How can they resolve the wishes of the people and the wishes of the military if they are different ?

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

all i can say is "Batten down the hatches" and wait for the storm to pass...I am here for the long hall and will wait it out in Sherouk...but many may want to find a less crowded place to stay in till the week or two is over. Then we wait and see how crazy the new laws get...


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

I think only certain candidates would trigger real passionate outrage if they win... For the rest, I think people are willing to give them a chance first. Just a guess in this unpredictable environment.

On talk shows, some of the passionate believers have stated they are OK with other candidates winning, with the exceptions to that being Shafiq and sometimes Amr Moussa. I think Amr Moussa has a decent chance of taking the presidency and not causing outrage, but it's all up in the air of course...


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

in my view the "best" would be Moussa - the country needs

- stability
- law and order
- financial confidence

He is probably the least extreme option

He should come in for one term then hand over IMHO


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

Lanason said:


> in my view the "best" would be Moussa - the country needs
> 
> - stability
> - law and order
> ...


You're completely right. I've heard people mention on the street that he is the "best of the worst", or the best of the candidates who have a realistic choice of winning, and I think that view is common among many Egyptians. 

For someone who doesn't like mixing religion and politics, there aren't a lot of choices out there this election.


----------

